# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Page breaks in Visual C++ printouts

## porter

As a teacher of courses using Visual C++ within
Visual Studio (2005 starting this fall) I want to
be able to choose the position of page breaks
when code is printed out and have students do
the same. Either this is not possible from within
Visual Studio .NET's Visual C++ or I'm missing
something. I've asked about this at various
Microsoft seminars and a typical response is
"Who ever prints out code anymore?" Well ...
Can anyone tell me what I'm missing, why this
is not possible and if not will it ever be, or if
there's some workaround short of loading one's
code into some other program that can do page
breaks?  I hope the answer is embarrassing
(to me) since it seems bizarre that a product like
Visual Studio would (still) not permit this.

----------


## tarekmadkour

Unfortunately this feature does not exist. It should not be tough to develop it as a 3rd part add-in, though. So it may be a future project for one of your students  :Smilie: 

Thanks,
Tarek Madkour
Lead Program Manager
Microsoft Visual C++

----------

